# Downturn in Pet Ownership?



## avasmom (May 8, 2011)

I'm doing some research and wanted to see if anyone here had any insight. It seems like April and May have seen a drop in new pet ownership - less people bringing a new pet into their family. I'm doing some research into why - my theories are as follows:
It's the end of tax season - people may be getting hit with owing taxes and have less disposable income?
The downturn in the economy is finally catching up with pet owners and they are tightening their budget for new pets?
Is there some sort of breeding season that has a lull around this time, so there are less dogs actually available through responsible breeders?

I could be way off and this downturn could be totally coincidental. But thought I would see if any of you have seen this trend?

Thanks!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know. I don't think so. I've been grooming for over 30 years, and I haven't noticed any fewer puppies coming in (just different trends in breeds - the latest puppy mill fad is the Havanese)

I have groomed 3 schnauzer puppies in the last two weeks. One is a new customer, and the other two customers are new puppies purchased after their old schnauzers died. We also have a Havanese puppy coming in soon.


----------

